# I've been gone so long....



## kyles (Oct 26, 2008)

That I have no idea what everything does! The notification thing is new, and the friends lists and stuff. Can someone give me a quick "DiscussCooking for Dummies" please?


----------



## middie (Oct 26, 2008)

Wb Kyles !! It's great to see you again. Hope all is well !!


----------

